# Gelish V Shellac ???



## thebeautybible (Jun 18, 2011)

Hey. I'm planning on investing in gel polish system. The 2 I have been looking at are the Shellac and Gelish brands and was wondering if anyone has experience with either of these or what you can recommend. I don't think I will purchase the branded UV Lamps as they are pretty expensive and I'm sure any UV lamp would be sufficient. 

  	Any help / recommendations / advice would be hugely appreciated!

  	thank you


----------



## amoona (Jun 19, 2011)

I have only ever got this done at a nail salon so I can't say much about the UV lamp or anything. I've done Gelish before, I've actually never been to a salon that does Shellac. Apparently Gelish offers a wider variety of colors than Shellac which is why many salons prefer to use Gelish. At least this is what a nail tech told me once. 

  	Since I've never had Shellac I can't really speak on it but I did like my Gelish manicures that I have had in the past. They do seem to be much thicker than a typical manicure but nothing that bothered me enough to not continue to do it. Hope that helps, wish I had more info on Shellac.


----------



## thebeautybible (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks! I decided to go ahead with the Gelish system as they have more colours. I/ll let you know how I get on


----------



## elloveeeee (Aug 3, 2011)

I really wish I had replied to this sooner! I'm so glad you decided to go with Gelish! I'm a nail tech, and have used both Gelish and Shellac, and I have to say I love the Gelish sooo much more. Not only do they have a much larger variety of colors, but I just feel like it's more durable than the Shellac. Can't wait to see some pics!


----------



## thebeautybible (Aug 29, 2011)

yeah i feel its a little thicker than the shellac which I personally like.


----------



## kimmy (Aug 15, 2013)

The UV light actually makes a huge difference! I've been doing gel nails at home for the past year & the best lights I've used are Le Chat & Royal Nails...the ones that come in the kits usually don't have enough wattage to give you those salon results


----------

